

Open design at large scale (Dockercon presentation) - shykes
http://www.slideshare.net/shykes/open-design-at-large-scale

======
shykes
This is a presentation about how we manage contributions and maintenance of
the Docker project, which has 700 contributors and receives about 50 pull
requests per week. I also talk about governance, and how to manage the balance
between the project itself (which spans individuals across company boundaries)
and the many corporations that contribute to it.

------
andreaturli
Great talk by @shykes at Dockercon 2014 in Amsterdam

